# Refurbed My alloys



## asspur96 (Jan 24, 2014)

So wanted to post some pics of my refurbished Alloys have been using this guy for 7 years now first met him his son still at school

SO 2 WEEKS BEFORE HE CAME







So First washed before to look at problem areas with corrosion !! 2 weeks later



Ready to start sanding using various grades of paper from 800 -2000 nightmare as corrosion was a problem !!!













Dads turn now !!!







Taping up ready to go I had just Cleaned / Dragons Breath / Tar remover / Insides ready to go







This was after 360 spin on A1 at borehamwood in Snow last year at 3am !!! Was only doing about 30mph in middle lane no other traffic thought I was going to total the car and Missus and Mum screamed lucky as this was only damage when hit kerb before central reservation



First primer



First Coat



Spot The Filler



2nd coat all the time being watched by me and Dad !!!





drying between coats







Clear coat now





drying clear coat before starting on other side





Close up you can see heat lamps in reflection



Had to pull off cover from car to get a quick pic on the motor as was going inside to watch The Spurs v Southampton Game loved the colour now but sooo wanted to dress tyres promised Azar I wouldn't until later in week just in case any problem with paint bear in mind used him for 7 years and he never has had any problems on any of my cars.



All done after about 6 hours and Spurs winning 3-2 







I had to give it a quick clean but as promised didn't dress tyres these guys really no what they are doing and would recommend for any refurb and also local smart repairs as well really like the look on the car. Will be taking all the wheels off this weekend to seal and have to do Callipers again as well as last done 2 years ago and know with the rims looking so fresh need to the calipers to look as good as well. Does it ever stop !! also he's gonna be coming back in few weeks to respray front bumper cant deal with all the stone chips will post pics of that too..

Thanks for looking :thumb:


----------



## jamie_s (Jul 10, 2009)

I wouldn't be using 800 for corrosion! 
Non the less looks like he's done a decent job. I'm no pro but have done a fair few wheel refurbs in my timeand would be using 80-180 on corrosion as that paint is lifted and needs to be remived completely also removing the pitting in the alloy. 
These are the worst I've done. You might notice that i break the beads on the tyres.


----------



## Dawesy90 (Jun 25, 2012)

Nice wheels always fancied a set of them on my ibiza


----------



## asspur96 (Jan 24, 2014)

jamie_s said:


> I wouldn't be using 800 for corrosion!
> Non the less looks like he's done a decent job. I'm no pro but have done a fair few wheel refurbs in my timeand would be using 80-180 on corrosion as that paint is lifted and needs to be remived completely also removing the pitting in the alloy.
> These are the worst I've done. You might notice that i break the beads on the tyres.


Thanks for reply mate this guy has done my rims over the years 5/6 times as even before I detailed always kept car clean and fresh One time as he was too busy had another company come to work take all wheels off break the bead etc and bake in the oven however guess who had to re do the reufurb 3 months later yeah Azar. When ever he does wheel NEVER had problem and if you see he has done anything from a Black London Cabs Steel rims to Ferrari and even Mclaren SLR and has pics !! Also just texted him to check what grade of paper he used and was from 80 -2000 my error and yes it took him a lot longer than they thought!!!

I wish I had the ability to do the job you have done on yours mate but it takes me 3/ 4 hours just to clean and dress wheels and arches !!! so need car back and available same day really any way Missus thinks I am nuts already


----------



## asspur96 (Jan 24, 2014)

Dawesy90 said:


> Nice wheels always fancied a set of them on my ibiza


Might be swapping for some 19 inch ones dont know if offset ok / fit yours maybe give first refusal if I do go bigger!!!:thumb:


----------



## jamie_s (Jul 10, 2009)

Yeah it looks like he does a good job, does he use 2k primer and clear do you know? 
Just wondering how he manages to fill and prime damage and the primer be ready to rub down so quick as I always get them in primer one day and leave it over night preferably longer to make sure the primer is sufficiently harden as to not cause any sinkage later on.
not criticising just always keen to learn ways to speed things up without having any negative impact on the end result.
I know he used halogen lamps which are good for drying but as far as I know it still takes a good while for it to be sufficiently hardened.
maybe he uses a particularly fast drying primer, I'd like to know lol.


----------



## asspur96 (Jan 24, 2014)

jamie_s said:


> Yeah it looks like he does a good job, does he use 2k primer and clear do you know?
> Just wondering how he manages to fill and prime damage and the primer be ready to rub down so quick as I always get them in primer one day and leave it over night preferably longer to make sure the primer is sufficiently harden as to not cause any sinkage later on.
> not criticising just always keen to learn ways to speed things up without having any negative impact on the end result.
> I know he used halogen lamps which are good for drying but as far as I know it still takes a good while for it to be sufficiently hardened.
> maybe he uses a particularly fast drying primer, I'd like to know lol.


I will ask him when I see him Saturday he has been doing this for 25+ years and that's why I use him also he used quartz lamps and heated them for at least 20mins each time in the pics with the purple spray gun on the first one you can just make out the clear coat he uses this gun only on the clear and I know he gave it 2 coats min I will also post up pics when I have cleaned and sealed on Saturday so you can see finish better in pic


----------



## jamie_s (Jul 10, 2009)

asspur96 said:


> I will ask him when I see him Saturday he has been doing this for 25+ years and that's why I use him also he used quartz lamps and heated them for at least 20mins each time in the pics with the purple spray gun on the first one you can just make out the clear coat he uses this gun only on the clear and I know he gave it 2 coats min I will also post up pics when I have cleaned and sealed on Saturday so you can see finish better in pic


Yeah thats all correct standard practice. A real test of a good wheel painter is the finish in between the spokes. If there is a good shine everywhere on the wheel he's very good imo 
He's definitely faster than me anyway :lol:
Couldn't see the lacquer in the first pic though? 
Did you notice whether he mixed a hardener in with his lacquer as well as thinners? If he did it was 2k clear which is the proper stuff to use.


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

Shame the insides weren't done too


----------



## asspur96 (Jan 24, 2014)

Dannbodge said:


> Shame the insides weren't done too


Did get done when spraying through will show pic when I clean and seal with Coli 845 on Saturday


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

Oh.
In that case good job!


----------



## neilb62 (Jul 30, 2007)

Super looking job.... What do they do if it's raining?


----------



## jamie_s (Jul 10, 2009)

neilb62 said:


> Super looking job.... What do they do if it's raining?


Gazebo? That's what I'd do. Unless he has a big enough van lol.


----------



## adamb87 (Jan 13, 2012)

looks like a tarpauling next to him on tbe pictures. doesnt look a bad job either  may a bit of orange peel but not bad


----------



## jamie_s (Jul 10, 2009)

adamb87 said:


> looks like a tarpauling next to him on tbe pictures. doesnt look a bad job either  may a bit of orange peel but not bad


Not an unsightly amount I don't think. I aim for a bit less but not much. High risk of runs! Lol


----------



## asspur96 (Jan 24, 2014)

neilb62 said:


> Super looking job.... What do they do if it's raining?


Has Tarpauling also Gazebo as well if needed and your drive is big enough !!! has also done in my warehouse when he can to be fair had been waiting 6 weeks until we knew had a clear day and he even came on a Sunday as very busy.


----------



## asspur96 (Jan 24, 2014)

adamb87 said:


> looks like a tarpauling next to him on tbe pictures. doesnt look a bad job either  may a bit of orange peel but not bad


Adam should have seen original paint on these rims when I bought them MUCH worse IMO 100% better and I am very Happy with results also does all in same day so as my ownly car thats important

See pics of work on body he has done before

Before rear passenger door after Car wash guy hit with Pressure washer lance



Same door after my first go with DA



Rear Quarter Panel and Bumper after being hit while parked !!





Same area after this is now original repair done about 18 months ago had to spray and blend all bumper and rear quarter panel he has even sorted out other peoples problems after I didnt wait for him to do my front wings a few years ago when he was busy. Guy totally ****ed it up and he didnt even match colour !!! Azar sorted it after I persuaded him to as needed to strip back and start again. I really cant fault his work TBH


----------



## asspur96 (Jan 24, 2014)

jamie_s said:


> Not an unsightly amount I don't think. I aim for a bit less but not much. High risk of runs! Lol


Jamie where do you live if I get spare set will get you to do if price is right!!!:lol:


----------



## jamie_s (Jul 10, 2009)

asspur96 said:


> Jamie where do you live if I get spare set will get you to do if price is right!!!:lol:


:lol: I'm not trying to steal business! If he was no good then yeah but he's good lol.
bit far anyway as I'm in Sheffield.


----------



## asspur96 (Jan 24, 2014)

jamie_s said:


> :lol: I'm not trying to steal business! If he was no good then yeah but he's good lol.
> bit far anyway as I'm in Sheffield.


No problem mate he is coming in couple of weeks to respray the front bumper will post pics of tht as well !! Sheffield isn't that far got a mate that lives there not all Londoners think Watford is north !!! :lol:


----------



## asspur96 (Jan 24, 2014)

jamie_s said:


> Yeah thats all correct standard practice. A real test of a good wheel painter is the finish in between the spokes. If there is a good shine everywhere on the wheel he's very good imo
> He's definitely faster than me anyway :lol:
> Couldn't see the lacquer in the first pic though?
> Did you notice whether he mixed a hardener in with his lacquer as well as thinners? If he did it was 2k clear which is the proper stuff to use.


Just to let you know used standard primer and 2k clear coat when I asked him today :thumb:


----------



## jamie_s (Jul 10, 2009)

asspur96 said:


> Just to let you know used standard primer and 2k clear coat when I asked him today :thumb:


I thought he might have. 1k primer dries much quicker but you still get quality finish and durability of 2k from the clear which is most important


----------



## Tiggs (Feb 28, 2007)

What is the name of the colour for your wheels?

Thank you.


----------



## neilb62 (Jul 30, 2007)

These guys look awesome, I wonder if they'd fancy a trip to Lancashire to sort a couple of 'ding's out? :wave:


----------



## asspur96 (Jan 24, 2014)

Tiggs said:


> What is the name of the colour for your wheels?
> 
> Thank you.


Hi mate have sent him an email this evening asking exact colour will let you know when he confirms:thumb:


----------



## asspur96 (Jan 24, 2014)

neilb62 said:


> These guys look awesome, I wonder if they'd fancy a trip to Lancashire to sort a couple of 'ding's out? :wave:


Sorry mate might be a bit far :lol:


----------



## neilb62 (Jul 30, 2007)

asspur96 said:


> Sorry mate might be a bit far :lol:


Who and where are they, I could always travel, I'm really struggling for a dent guy round here. PM me if you'd prefer... :thumb:


----------



## asspur96 (Jan 24, 2014)

neilb62 said:


> Who and where are they, I could always travel, I'm really struggling for a dent guy round here. PM me if you'd prefer... :thumb:


No problem they are based in North West London and have done work on mates cars on my drive at weekend if you want to send me pics feel free and I will ask him to quote you and arrange work on my drive if price ok and you are serious about the drive!!!


----------



## neilb62 (Jul 30, 2007)

I'll do my best to get a pic tomorrow, not easy on Silver. Cheers for the offer... :wave:


----------



## asspur96 (Jan 24, 2014)

Tiggs said:


> What is the name of the colour for your wheels?
> 
> Thank you.


Peugeot colour code KTH he showed me various Gun Metal/Dark Silver and I picked this one

hope it helps


----------



## asspur96 (Jan 24, 2014)

*So 3 weeks gone and Pothole!*

So quick update hadn't had chance to seal with wax yet and on Thursday driving along and didn't see pothole on edge of speed hump,,



So have to get this one done again in meantime asked a mechanic mate to borrow his lift to sort out brake discs and calipers as letting car down when cleaned so after 2.5 hours and Also sealing wheels with Coli845 and dressing tyres this















Coli went on really easy and leaves a wicked wet shine hoping that the wheels be extra easy to clean now need to get some new wheel bolts or maybe covers

while I was there many comments on all my wheel cleaning kit !! Should have taken pic but was busy trying to finish :lol:


----------

